# Immortal Regis



## retardsrox (May 10, 2008)

​*Genre: *action, shounen supernatural 



> One day, suddenly... a night where the moon shines like never before, a boy meets the otherworldly Serin, a denizen of Chaos, only to die and become the undead. Now immortal, he can no longer exist with humans due to an ancient law... A tale of revelations that begins as he returns to Chaos, the start of a new adventure!



Scans (up to chapter 14): 

"kill the other one responsible for the Uchiha massacre,"

Its a korean manhwa but its good, like Shin Angyo Onshi. You guys should try it out


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jun 17, 2008)

I just started this today, its like MxO and Shaman King mashed together, but more enjoyable!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 19, 2008)

It's a good manwha. Yeah, it's no SAO but the artwork is still pretty amazing.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 19, 2008)

Aye, I started reading this myself.  I especially liked the bit where he was inadvertantly sucking the life out of his terminally ill little brother.


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2008)

so is there a weekly update on this or is this one monthly?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 19, 2008)

I think it being weekly or monthly at this point is irrelevant: I don't think they're anywhere near caught up yet.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Midus (Jun 19, 2008)

Can't wait to see how the main character changes in the tower. Wondering if he'll ever be able to fight for himself over relying on others. Looks like they'll force him to and I can't wait to see how it works out. Hope they don't pull a powerup out of his ass...


----------



## Wesley (Jun 19, 2008)

I like the Bunnygirl because she's an honest to goodness bunnygirl (not a damn furry).


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jun 19, 2008)

The only thing Im left wondering, wtf is happening to his little brother while he is gone, lol.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jun 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Depore = Astarote?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 19, 2008)

Kakashisensay said:


> The only thing Im left wondering, wtf is happening to his little brother while he is gone, lol.



He's in the hospital, in Urvis Chapter 192 Page 16


----------



## Wesley (Jun 19, 2008)

Now he just needs to go into a catonic state and astral project himself to the otherside.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jun 19, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> He's in the hospital, in Urvis Bara Bara Festival



Ah, I was wondering who in the hell she was talking to, lol.


----------



## Sarkile (Jun 19, 2008)

Are the subs up to date or are there more chapters out there?


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 25, 2008)

I am having withdrawals after marathoning it today


----------



## Midus (Jul 9, 2008)

Chapter 25 of Immortal Regis has been released.


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2008)

woot finally

been waiting for it =]


----------



## lordmacintoshii (Jul 16, 2008)

Just started this manwha today. Completed all 25 chapters in a day. Ok plot I suppose. I just don't like the power-up sword. One moment the main char. is powerful and then the next someone is helping him. Sighs, when would mangakas learn to start with a char. who does not need training


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 16, 2008)

Dude, the sword is awesome: To get its power he has to have _sex_ with it!

I can't wait for him to pull out his epic power  There's like 40 innuendos in that line and all of them are intentional.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jul 17, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Dude, the sword is awesome: To get its power he has to have _sex_ with it!
> 
> I can't wait for him to pull out his epic power  There's like 40 innuendos in that line and all of them are intentional.



lolol, agreed.

That page was quite epic.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 17, 2008)

Man, I love Korean manga's take on fanservice.  Less is more.  Hot and sexy underwear > skinfests.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 21, 2008)

Or you could just post the direct link, here:


----------



## Gecka (Aug 11, 2008)

This manhwa is better than most mangas i've read. It just needs some spotlight and it'll go off.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow...I started this yesterday and I caught up today. 

And I owe reps to Gecka. His sig is what got me interested. 

And btw...whoever said "Less is more" was so RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Serin, on the cover of chapter 25 (the one that Gecka is sporting) is so HOT!!!

And, I wonder...Why did Serin choose Jae Hyuk to be her servant. Was it simply b/c he wanted to live (for his younger brother's sake) or did Serin sense something different/special about Jae Hyuk.

Also, is it just me or is Serin quickly falling in love with her servant. I know this is a manwha and that there are differences between manwhas and mangas but I couldn't help but notice Serin's concerned, loving eyes in the following page...
"OMG YES WE WANT TSUNADE AS HOKAGE!!!!11"

EDIT: *@Gecka:* It wouldn't let me rep you. It says I've reached the limit of how much rep I can give you...pfff...as if...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm going to give this a read this evening, it looks pretty interesting and the art looks nice so that already ticks one of my general requirements xD

I shall report back with my opinion later ^^


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting chapter.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Sep 10, 2008)

another updatezor.

2 chapters!

chapter 28-29:

Link removed


----------



## Wesley (Sep 10, 2008)

Was that the bunnygirl attacking Serin's feet at the end there?


----------



## Kakashisensay (Sep 10, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Was that the bunnygirl attacking Serin's feet at the end there?



Yesh.


----------



## Fubar (Sep 14, 2008)

Loved this. Read the volume 6 raw and was looking for more only to realize.....Oh immortal regis is a prequel story......WTF. 
Decade time skip. New characters with current mains as background. WTF. Well I think the main is a weekly now but have only gotten my hands on the first couple raws although I know some people translated the first couple. So if anyone knows where I can get some Cavalier of Abyss raws or if I missed a thread made for the main story please do tell.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Sep 15, 2008)

Fubar said:


> Loved this. Read the volume 6 raw and was looking for more only to realize.....Oh immortal regis is a prequel story......WTF.
> Decade time skip. New characters with current mains as background. WTF. Well I think the main is a weekly now but have only gotten my hands on the first couple raws although I know some people translated the first couple. So if anyone knows where I can get some Cavalier of Abyss raws or if I missed a thread made for the main story please do tell.



*Spoiler*: __ 



http://manhwain.com/80963




*Spoiler*: __ 



A scanner has been found for the new series as well, I think they just need to be translated and cleaned.




Theres 3-4 more chapters before this volume is finished, with I believe 2 more to go before the end of Regis and the beginning of Abyss.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 15, 2008)

I can't wait 'till Jae Hyuk starts smacking down the stronger guys with his new "weapon."    =D


----------



## Geass (Sep 16, 2008)

Woah woah woah! The art looks really good. And it's a bit like Mx0 someone said? All the more I should read it then! Haha! Looks like I'll be spending a lot when I head down to Kinokuniya next time. Hope they have this series there.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2008)

So in Abyss, Jae Hyuk is bonafide badass right?  Wonder why they focused on this group first?


----------



## Kakashisensay (Sep 16, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> So in Abyss, Jae Hyuk is bonafide badass right?  Wonder why they focused on this group first?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe the 2nd series is his kid brother, (the one who is sick). Dont quote me on that, cause my understanding of Korean is about as bad as my interpretation of Japanese


----------



## Fubar (Sep 18, 2008)

from jcafe 



> sorry to break the illusion but the truth is...
> 
> (I stolen the information from meep scans )
> 
> ...


----------



## Kakashisensay (Sep 19, 2008)

Thats all spoilers from the second series, not the next volume right?


----------



## Kakashisensay (Sep 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




Here's the Cavalier Of the Abyss, vol. one, chapter one.
Seigi no Mikata


----------



## Fubar (Sep 22, 2008)

Ty for that. I'll be able to enjoy it a bit more now reading it in a language that I'm above a 6th grade level heh.


----------



## Fubar (Oct 5, 2008)

K story in CofA becomes a lot less wtf after chapter 4-5. Seems to be going in an interesting direction. Just wish there was more of the IR story before hand.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Oct 31, 2008)

bump chapter 30!

Link removed


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 31, 2008)

wait a minute is the series already over, how long is it?

just read back a few more post, wtf , this manga is awesome, they are finally rolling with awesomness like negative, and then they are like lets restart wtf , if jae is not reintroduced as teh main character within a volume the series will totally tank, and no serien , and no female sword monster power thingy, 

its because of sloppy moves and poor decisions like this that manwha is only third at best with a few exceptional gems like ares and KoH


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 31, 2008)

Kakashisensay said:


> bump chapter 30!
> 
> this.



I was wondering when they were going to update Immortal Regis.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 31, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wait a minute is the series already over, how long is it?
> 
> just read back a few more post, wtf , this manga is awesome, they are finally rolling with awesomness like negative, and then they are like lets restart wtf , if jae is not reintroduced as teh main character within a volume the series will totally tank, and no serien , and no female sword monster power thingy,
> 
> its because of sloppy moves and poor decisions like this that manwha is only third at best with a few exceptional gems like ares and KoH



Two things:

That was totally incoherent.

Manwha is awesome. Read some more of it and you'll know that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 1, 2008)

^it was not incoherent, you might just be a little slow
i said a. question - Is the manga Immortal Regis complete?
b. question - how long is it?
c. ah, i went back and looked at a few earlier posts, questions 1 and  2 answered.
d. exclamation - Jae should still be the main character, otherwise it would suck.
e. exclamation - manwhas are third rate except for a few examples.

Uh, little boy, ive read more than my share of manwha - usually the ideas are tired, even more so then the stuff in shonen jump. And if the manwha artist cant take a hint from series like Gundam Seed, that replacing a main character is a bad idea, then at best i can call him third rate. 

and because you seem to be slow on the uptake, ill clear up what i just said 
a. insult - always the best way to point out to someone , you dont particular care for them
b. exclamation and wonder - how do you know how much manwha i have read? I have read more than 25 plus series, i think that qualifies as enough to judge the group as a whole.
c. making a point - Manwhas are third rate because of the reasons i listed above.
d. making a more specific point - the writer of IR, which has the potential imo to be above average, and better than stuff in shounen jump, is making a mistake that superior individuals and works prior to him have made. Ex. Gundam Seed was a mega hit, considered by many the best or at least rivaling Gundam Wing. Gundam Seed Destiny, new main character, no Kira, the show tanks, they manage to salavage some reputation when he is brought back. Therefore, replacing Jae Hyuk with someone else when he has so much potential is a bad idea. 

Plus, no offense, but korean names are too long and total kill the flow of a manga. Fuck, reading Unbalancedxunbalanced , with each character having like 3 god dam names that dont even flow. On top of that youd think at some point in the story if its too friends they have nicks for each other or just use one of the names. But no, last me call this guy by full name through out the series. That kind of stuff just doenst cut it, especially if you have any intention of selling your manga stateside.

whoops i forgot to add this:
Good Day Sir! I said Good Day Sir!


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 1, 2008)

I won't argue with you on your whole lecture on why manwha sucks and manga rules, since I see it totally different (Manga makes no sense, people don't forgive each other after they rape one another or try and kill one another). Also, I never said what they're going to do with Immortal Regis is a good idea. I will say, however, that many anime and manga replace the main character and continue the series. the Mai-hime/otome series, Yu-gi-oh I've heard (Never watched/read it though) and Pokemon are 3 that I can think of off the top of my head this morning. So saying that Manwha sucks because it does something that Manga doesn't is total crap.

I will say, however, that yes, your above post was indeed totally incoherent. It was 3 paragraphs long, and only 1 sentence. Unless you count the question mark.

Also, Koreans have two names, a two-syllable first name and a one-syllable last name.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2008)

fine a may have said suck to make a more dramatic point, but overall the top level in manwha is nowhere near the top level of manga

and cmon, did you actually like GS destiny, my only gripe is that the character of jae - has so many untapped unknowns - hes a negative, the crazy sword bitch likes him, some relations to a fifth clan even though hes suppsoed to be human, 
and then they are like time skip, lets forget about jae and serin, and some how make a story using his basically dead brother

im not knocking the names but they just interrupt the follow, introduce them once as jae forgot the rest of his name and then just call him jae the rest of the way

btw a lazy man has no need for things like periods and the like , im not writing an english essay, bring on the run ons


----------



## Kakashisensay (Nov 3, 2008)

I think the scanslators may have just left out honorifics..


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 8, 2008)

OK, can someone please explain wtf just happened? I have zero comprehension of any of chapter 32, and half of 31. Who attacked who, and who said "Jae Hyuk is mine"? It wasn't Depore, she had different markings and dark hair, but who else was there? I don't understand ANY of it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 9, 2008)

i am also confused, you went from ch 30 - serien trying to rescue jae hyuk, him trying to learn about negative powers, to ch 32 - where someone attacked someone , and i guess that was depore saying jae hyuk was hers

although, i would say there is a possiblity that jae hyuk = nex, after they did mention something about a new clan relating to him at one point


----------



## dEnd (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm pretty lost since chapter 30 and this 2 last got everything worse 

Depore was the one attacking Serin, she seems somehow insane ...she was fine at fist when Jae Hyuk and Serin start to talk and than she start to go crazy 

much need to be explained now


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 9, 2008)

my only guess is that depore has began to fall in love with jae hyuk and is exteremly jealous torwards serin

and here are a few things i pieced together from a couple of sites
Meep scans is finishing up immortal regis now, and has decided to continue with Cavalier which apparently they have the first five chapters, but will not release till regis is done.
And what can be considered good news, apparently from ch. 4 and on everything is cleared up, and the connection to immortal regis is made, so if you dont like the beginning of cavalier wait till you get to ch. 4.


----------



## dEnd (Dec 10, 2008)

I think is something more than that ...she was out of her mind


----------



## Kakashisensay (Feb 2, 2009)

Up to chapter 38 now!

It doesn't look like he's shitting his pants


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 2, 2009)

Depore is a WHORE. She's not insane, she's petty, possessive, has attention issues (probably from being so sought out and isolated over and over), and a host of other problems that makes interacting with her with any kind of intimacy is a road not for the weak or sane.  All in all, the girl is fucked up and I love her for it.

So utterly flawed and human.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 2, 2009)

Picked thos up during my D.gray man depression. Its pretty good, I heard that their is a sequel, I'll look forward to reading it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 6, 2009)

what chapter does immortal "officially" end at, cause once its done the same group will pick up the next series which hopefully we will find out sooner what exactly happens in the second series, cause from what i understand from ch 5 and 6 on it becomes clear what happened between the two series


----------



## Majeh (Feb 24, 2009)

Chapters 39 and 40 are out. 
link

I must admit that even tho i really like this manga and find it to be a good read. This shit confuses the hell out of me.


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 2, 2009)

42-43, plus there's 41, obviously: Link removed

Haha, dumb bitch got what she deserved. Hope she dies.


----------



## Calgar (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't help but feel this series is in a rush to finish...


----------



## dEnd (Mar 2, 2009)

Damn, chapter 44 is out by Manwhore and I like it.... I hope we'll get the sequel asap cuz I'm really curious to know what happen... 

probably some time skip and we get Jae Hyuk as skilled as possible


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 2, 2009)

Actually no. The sequel is already out, and I think they have it transed like 10 chapters in. I haven't read it but apparently its an entirely new cast of characters. Jae is still around but it isn't centered on him or something. Supposedly it all ties in, though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe that was the ending. What a mindfuck.  Visually, at least.


----------



## 8ghosts (Mar 4, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Actually no. The sequel is already out, and I think they have it transed like 10 chapters in. I haven't read it but apparently its an entirely new cast of characters. Jae is still around but it isn't centered on him or something. Supposedly it all ties in, though.



so there is a new heroxheroine? 

I never found hyuk to be that interesting but I did like Serin or at least how she was drawn


----------



## Merodach (Mar 5, 2009)

What? Sequel's out? Where can I find it?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

I would answer but you're too busy with my mom, OH SNAP.


----------



## Merodach (Mar 5, 2009)

OH SNAP, son! :ho

'Tis cool, though. I found it on my own.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Mar 9, 2009)

The sequel is centered around Jae Hyuk's little sick brother I believe, its been awhile since I seen any updates to the sequel, and I what little I did read was in RAW format, and I had to have my friend translate it sitting beside me.

Looks promising though.

The art quality has been superb the entire time, and looks to be staying at that level in the sequel.


----------



## Midus (May 1, 2009)

No Cavalier of the Abyss thread, so I'll post here.

Chapter 2 is out.


----------



## Majeh (May 31, 2009)

Chapter 3 is up at OM.
Anbu Tenzou


----------

